# The best remark made about your car?



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Was filling up in Tescos this morning when a van pulled up on the other side of my pump. The passenger was looking at the car and gave me the thumbs up.
The guy filling up said "I bet you wife doesn't drive that, its in far too good condition" The car in question, not a lambo or exotica but my 96 Escort.

Made my day


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had a few but more about the speed than the actual condition. Which is OK by me.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I think the best thing anyone has ever said about my car was when I was cleaning it. It was last year ( when I still had my Probe, before I got the Cougar ). The guy, who I have never met before this day, simply stopped and stared at the car ( I was just finishing it )

He then said to me " I hate Ford Probes, but what you have done there is a work of art"

Made me feel really great, even if he didn't like the actual car !!


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Few years back i had a 98 escort gti which was immaculate. Guy just down the road also had one but like a typical escort his rear arches were going despite fact it was his pride and joy. I thought I'd make him feel better so told him in Convo once that 'on yeah mine did that to but i spent loads having it all redone' lol. Mine was actually original paint but strangely didnt have the desease.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

had a few 'is that daddy's car' about my bmw, Wonder what i'll get for driving an automatic diesel estate @ 23!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Only one that stands out (and I'll have to use the service of our swear filter here ). Ford Fair one year when I was doing concours with the XR2 - _"Where did you get the respray done?"_ [me] - "It's not a respray mate, it's all original paint from the factory". _ "Get the **** outta here, seriously??!!"_


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Has to be on Sunday just gone....on the way back from Mum and Dads down a country lane....came to a stop as it was a single lane country road and there were 3 cars oncoming with a cyclist at the front....as he rode past me and the 205 he says "thats a lovely car"....completely unexpected and was kind of speachless as I have never had it from a passer by on the road....yeah when its in a petrol station or parked somewhere!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

a week after picking up my s5 when i first detailed it, a guy was at the petrol station filling his Transit van, 

He was saying, wow what a car etc etc, it was only 5 minutes later he realised he was putting petrol instead of diesel in his van because he was too busy saying stuff about my car.

Oops.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Love it when people see the Beetle and say "l didn't know they still made them"


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Not to brag but I get a lot only because it's more rare rather than 100% mint.

One person did say it was the cleanest in the country. I know it's not but it was nice to hear. 

Petrol station seems to attract a lot of attention, espcially from the staff inside. "What the **** did you clean that with?" It take too long to explain I had to leave!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i used to have a 172 cup, had loads of comment on what a nice colour it was. my mate borrowed my car whilst i did a detail on his. he came back saying his daughter said to him that i was good at cleaning cars and the windows were so clean it looked like there wasn't any glass in them.
she'll be getting double sweets this xmas.


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> Love it when people see the Beetle and say "l didn't know they still made them"


Same with my camper  had a fair few but the best was a old boy saying it reminded him of his mint one that he traveled Europe in :driver:


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

mine was when i went to wales to see my grandparents, my grandad came out, looked at the car and said wow that must have set you back about 8 grand.....no i paid 550 quid, this was after 350 mile journey, maybe it would have been 9000 after i had cleaned it:thumb:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Well thats erm... French.

not had many nice comments about my C2 lol


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Never had any comments nice or nasty from anyone in person. :tumbleweed:

When cleaning it I get the usual, 'you know a car wash down the road does just as good a job etc.' Meh, maybe so... 

Thankfully I do it to please myself not others. :thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

This is weird after my first comment saying i barely get any.

Then today moving stuff from my mates house to his new house his grandad was helping and couldn't get over how "it looked in such good condition", kept coming over to my car and looking and around it. Made me feel pretty good.


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

martyp said:


> Never had any comments nice or nasty from anyone in person. :tumbleweed:
> 
> When cleaning it I get the usual, 'you know a car wash down the road does just as good a job etc.' Meh, maybe so...
> 
> Thankfully I do it to please myself not others. :thumb:


Aww bless, I bet theres been a sad car cleaning freak admiring your LSP somewhere sometime


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

jay_bmw said:


> had a few 'is that daddy's car' about my bmw, Wonder what i'll get for driving an automatic diesel estate @ 23!!!


any reason why you have an auto herse at 23?

i had the same comments about my 330 coupe when i was 23 last year - jealousy more than likely


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I always get the "is that dads/mums car" comments..
doesn't bother me.

I've never had a comment from a stranger  only people from here/collegues/mates/dads mates ect


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

'Love the Nova mate. Haven't seen one for years.' from a guy in the summer.

It's a Renualt 5 :thumb::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha... brilliant..


think my car's too common for anyone to comment


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

People at work are always commenting on how my car paint is mirror like. And i am also making a few bob sprucing their motors up


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i get a fair few on a regular basis  

ive actually had this convo not so long ago with a mate. she asked me if anyone has ever come up to me and said anything about my car (because apparently i talk about it alot :lol . i said ALL the time  she didnt believe me :lol:

then the 1st time she actually went out in it a few weeks ago, i parked up at local tesco (on a sat afternoon) to go to the cash point, she waited in the car, i came back and there were 3 or 4 youngsters stood near it taking pics, and she had her coat over her head because she was so embarrassed :lol: now i LOVED that!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Can i be the first girl youve kissed in your new car :thumb:

OK!!!!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Can i be the first girl youve kissed in your new car :thumb:
> 
> OK!!!!


Trust you :lol:I had alot of comments when I was running the 14 year old polo, like that's a credit to too you. Not had many withthe s line it never comes out of the garage thou lol, don't like getting it dirty :lol:


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

A typical response from me is "yeah I dragged a sponge over it yesterday/weekend "


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

Last summer I had just finished working on the M Coupe, Imola red. A layer of RMMG followed by a couple of thin layers of Vic. Concours. The coupe just shimmered in the summer sun.
I had parked at the bank and as I was getting back to the car, a couple of old white haired gals were walking by and slowed down as they passed the coupe.
One old gal said to the other, 'Look at this Margie, I've never seen a car sparkle like this one, I wonder what it is?"

The timing was perfect, about that time I grabbed my door handle, turned to the gals  and said, "BMW M Coupe ladies. Very rare, 4 exhaust pipes and 900 horsepower. Regretfully, only one extra seat. Which one of you charmers am I going to take for a ride?'

They giggled as they continued down the sidewalk. 

I exaggerated a bit with the HP of course and wished they were 25 rather than 75.


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> had a few 'is that daddy's car' about my bmw, Wonder what i'll get for driving an automatic diesel estate @ 23!!!


Ha Ha . thats what i got when i got my bmw . There only jealous pal :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Had a few "does that thing ever get dirty", or "your car never seems to get dirty" on post's and various clubs. Had a fair few about the coupe on its lambo rims!!.. Had 2 features with fast ford a good while back but that's before i started spending the cash on cleaning not performing!..


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Andy Bailey said:


> Ha Ha . thats what i got when i got my bmw . There only jealous pal :thumb:


And the same comment wen i had my Merc... Jealousy is a fikkle thing :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

dubber said:


> Trust you :lol:I had alot of comments when I was running the 14 year old polo, like that's a credit to too you. Not had many withthe s line it never comes out of the garage thou lol, don't like getting it dirty :lol:


It;s true :thumb:

Did have a lady walk past my car last week in Sainsbury's & say to her old man look at that, look beautiful white BMW , I thought to myself, I've got something even better in two tone pink & purple :doublesho


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Mine would have to be on the evening I brought my E36 M3 GTii home. Stopped to fill up in Hemel Hempstead where I bought it from, only a small station, but I had the owner come out and look at my car with his colleague. Too cool.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Acted as a chauffeur for my step-sister's wedding and one of the bridesmaids commented how nice it was of me to hire a new Merc for the day. Made my day as it was my 9 year old E270.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Never really had any comments on my bmw apart from salesman saying it looked smart when i recently went to dealership. Think its because 330 m sport coupes are actually quite common, needs to be a estoril blue m3.

My previous cars got lots of attention, such as my escort turbo i had, as u dont really see them anymore.


----------



## Amar (Sep 11, 2009)

jay_bmw said:


> had a few 'is that daddy's car' about my bmw, Wonder what i'll get for driving an automatic diesel estate @ 23!!!


Hey Jay! Recognise you from E46 Zone. I have an auto estate too, and I'm younger then you!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Amar said:


> Hey Jay! Recognise you from E46 Zone. I have an auto estate too, and I'm younger then you!


Hello mate! Were both too cool for school obviously!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

used to drive round the UK to loads of Impreza and Jap shows in my White Classic Wagon and each and everytime the words "that is the best cassic wagon on the planet" these words still rung true when i sold it with various club members from another Scooby club saying one of their members had bought my old car and were trying to prize it from him....

Do i miss it yeah, but I have a new monster now....


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

everyone a work thought my car was brand new when i got it. That was a nice compliment i suppose.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

rf860 said:


> everyone a work thought my car was brand new when i got it. That was a nice compliment i suppose.


 mine too...

wasn't new either.. it was bloody 2 hours from new  :lol:


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

The postman always says he notices the shine of my car before anything else when entering our cul de sac lol. 

Family and friends always comment on how 'immaculate' my car is but they think i've got ocd!!:lol:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> It;s true :thumb:
> 
> Did have a lady walk past my car last week in Sainsbury's & say to her old man look at that, look beautiful white BMW , I thought to myself, I've got something even better in two tone pink & purple :doublesho


:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a bloke tell me to enjoy my brand new Toyota Landcruiser once..... it had over 110,000kms on the clock! :lol:


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

My best comment...........

"Doesn't look too bad for a Vectra!"


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The very nice lady who lives across the way from my Mum (I think she's a converted buddist or something), had come and gone about 4 times during the day whilst I was doing my car.

Anyone would've cracked out with the "Corr, you still going", she just came up as I finished and said. "Looks lovely, really worth all the effort".

That let me know that she knew and appreciated all the effort that had gone into it. :thumb:, and still the result was a cut above that standard T-cut on a rag stuff


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

my next door neighbours brother who also has a 407 thinks mine looks brand new.
im always getting comments at work.one guy said it was like someone had just peeled the cellophane off it,even the insides of the wheels are clean.
i resisted saying of course they bloody are and just said thankyou.


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

Not a cleanliness remark but a funny one:
I'd just cleaned the engine on my old 306 turbo diesel and was running the engine with the intercooler off. Combined with the massive hole in the exhaust it sounded quite meaty. As it's rumbling away, a kid went by and said "Cool car mister!". "Err thanks...".


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

I tend to get a lot of 'those wheels look great' or 'they suit that car perfectly' remarks. They are BBS LM's and they do look amazing tho :lol:


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Not a comment, but when I detailed the Leon for the first time a few weekends ago a lad walked past, slowed down and stared.

The next door neighbour (who NEVER speaks!) also said "That looks fantastic, a real credit to you"

When I got the car it was practically grey!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Since I stay in Glasgow I tend to get "nice motor big man"


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

VIPER said:


> Only one that stands out (and I'll have to use the service of our swear filter here ). Ford Fair one year when I was doing concours with the XR2 - _"Where did you get the respray done?"_ [me] - "It's not a respray mate, it's all original paint from the factory". _ "Get the **** outta here, seriously??!!"_


Well I hope you promptly give him your business card :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

best one I had was about my rover 75 when I was selling it. the fella drove from edinburgh to lancashire and his face lit up when he saw it. "it looked good on the photos but I had no idea how mint it was!" he didnt haggle me on price and drove away smiling.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Deano said:


> best one I had was about my rover 75 when I was selling it. the fella drove from edinburgh to lancashire and his face lit up when he saw it. "it looked good on the photos but I had no idea how mint it was!" he didnt haggle me on price and drove away smiling.


Was that because he had escaped from the funny farm and was now fully mobile and knew nobody could stop him now??? 

I mean who the hell would buy a used 75


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Was that because he had escaped from the funny farm and was now fully mobile and knew nobody could stop him now???
> 
> I mean who the hell would buy a used 75


same people that would hold onto a french wreck.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

"planet killer" plain and simple from a tree hugging bobble hat wearing hippy:lol:


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

old boy down the road stopped me and said its very shiny for an old car is'nt it nice to see you look after it.
1996 bmw e36 318is coupe


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh it's big and shiny :lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Best remark i had was recently at my local track when i'd parked the mazda and one guy couldn't believe how good it was, i had to explain how much time had been spent a couple of days before da polishing and what wax i was using, although i think he thought i was bonkers spending £100 on a pot of glasur


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

A few of the more elderly neighbours often comment on how I am doing a good job when I am indulging my OCD, but I think thats more a case of elderly values in respect of hard graft more than anything else. My Dad cant bring himself to compliment my hard work as .... its only a car (yet he is happy to get me in to winter prep his car!). 
However, my Mum was chuffed to bits with my surprise stint on her car while they were away last year.
The thanks and look on her face alone were worth more than any compliment.


----------



## J R M (Jul 25, 2011)

My mates dad saw my car the other day, and wouldn't believe it was not new/resprayed. Had to make him look at the number plate, and explain that it was not made after 1990. And then showed him the speedo showing 160,000 miles. Probably not clocked!
In fairness, I had put 4 hours into it that very morning!


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I park my car in a pub car park along with most of the residents on my street. One day as I parked and was getting out, a middle aged couple were getting in their car and he said that every time they saw it they couldn't help but stare at my car as it was beautiful!!

That took me by surprise and I didn't really know what to say to that! I suppose it's as much down to the fact that it's not that common as it was the shine.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

"hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha"

'96 Fiat Punto 1.1

:thumb:


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> "hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha"
> 
> '96 Fiat Punto 1.1
> 
> :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Not long ago i went to visit a M8 of mine, we were stood on his drive talking and a guy who he knows but i dont pulls up on this big Honda. Anyway all 3 of us were chatting away when this guy notices my car across the road and says "ooo thats a nice Focus".
Anyway my M8 goes on to tell him how a always look after my cars. Next thing the guy pipes up with "wanna sell it" to which i just smile at him. Next thing he pulls out a great big wad of cash out of his leathers and starts throwing numbers at me stating that he was serious. He actually offered me more than the car was worth.
Before anyone asks no i didnt sell it, i get pretty attached to cars i own and it aint about the money for me.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

A bloke who only comes into our workplace about once every fortnight commented that my car must leave others standing, due to it being so fast....


....I replied telling him it's just a glorified tractor : Audi A3 DIESEL !!!.... :lol: :lol:

Amazing what you can do by keeping it clean, and adding a set of 19" wheels


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

A memeber of staff at a shell garage said my car was beautiful which made me smile.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Funniest one I had was on this my old car 








Guy came up to me in a petrol station and said dam that's a nice v6 to which I replied how can u tell. To which he said I'm a top mechanic at BMW and I know the sound of engines. Looked abit embarrassed when I told him it was a 1.8. Lol.


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

Have a chineese guy seems to walk past my house every weekend and spent the day waxing and finished put the bbs' on and he often keeps his head fixed to my car as he passes but this time stopped at the bottom of my drive and simply said. 'that looks awesome. And also this lovely old guy always walking his dog always says a lovely bit of German engineering. Always makes me smile.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Mm funniest remark I got by a work mate was, why do you drive an old man's car ........pmsl


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> "hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha"
> 
> '96 Fiat Punto 1.1
> 
> :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

